# S.O. Himoe Lawrence bottle



## flint_illustrator (Feb 17, 2018)

Here is my newest addition to my Lawrence Kansas bottle collection. This particular druggist was Dr. S.O. Himoe. 
S.O. Himoe was in business in Lawrence for one year, 1879. Very rare bottle. 

If anyone has any Lawrence Kansas drug store bottles they would like to sell please message me.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 18, 2018)

Very, very nice. It could have been a BITTERS or other tonic type of product.
Jim S


----------



## ACLbottles (Feb 18, 2018)

That's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## stc1993 (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice one.


----------



## marjorie040 (Feb 21, 2018)

A beauty!
I did some research on Steven O Himoe and found him .....so far......in the federal census and business directory for Lawrence Kansas from 1870 to 1886. Occupation each time listed as “manufacturer of patent medicines” His business address 814 Vermont Street. Just thought I’d pass this on for your interest.


----------



## marjorie040 (Feb 21, 2018)

Additionally, S.O. Himoe was listed in the federal census as “physician”. Of interest, he had living with him, a “druggist” named Edward P High. Do you have any information on him?


----------



## flint_illustrator (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for the info!!! Much appreciated! I did do some farther research and Dr. S.O. Himoe was in business from the 1870s to around 1894 in Lawrence, Kans. I will do some more looking to see if I can find anything on Edward High. Thanks so much again!!


----------

